
The centuries-old struggle to play in tune - jonp
http://www.slate.com/id/2250793/pagenum/all
======
nfnaaron
As a non-musician, it's interesting to read about the frustrations and
tensions involved in tuning. So similar to the trade-offs we have to make in
writing software, and equally obscure and surprising to non-participants.

